

Who is the best acquirer for square? - kwoks
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/10/sequoia-leads-27-5-million-round-in-mobile-payments-startup-square/

======
uptown
While Square certainly innovated in the payment space with their Square
reader, they stumbled early due to some credit-risk issues. Also, they're also
about to face an onslaught of phones with built-in payment capabilities.
Perhaps they can leverage some of the legwork they've done addressing these
risk issues to insert themselves into the payment process for some devices, or
innovate with other devices where people want to collect payment but don't
want them tied to a cell phone, but if I were them I'd be concerned about
being cut out of the payment process by integrated solutions.

------
tommi
Please post with a title which reflects the article. And for your question, it
depends what they want. If it's just cash, anyone with the money and will to
buy it. If they want to see it further and take care of it like a new born
child, it depends on the contract and many other things. I don't see it
feasible to guess a company.

